# Homemade Lathe - Drill Router?



## Chems (19 Apr 2010)

I need to turn a few tiny knobs I got a few good response when I asked a few weeks back. I'm going to do it tomorrow, what I had planned was to rough out a little square blank then fashion a 1/4 shaft just by hand, put this in the collet on my router and get to turning it. Or should I use my drill?


----------



## big soft moose (20 Apr 2010)

use your drill - routers spin far to fast

btw axminster do a lathe attachment for a drill which costs about 30 squids.


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

The quill (dunno if thats the right term for a hand held) is really wobbly, mainly cause I drilled into a support pillar in my house and broke the bit. If I make a bit of support for it it should be ok then?


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2010)

I honestly wouldn't waste your money on those drill lathe attachment thingies. I almost did and I'm glad I didn't. If you're not interested in getting into turning or don't think you'll be using turned parts often, then just commission the knobs from one of the turners. They'll still be custom made. Otherwise get the small Jet lathe, which is very good IMO.


----------



## big soft moose (20 Apr 2010)

or check with danny kaye if he still has his little fox midi for sale - thats basically the same lathe as the baby jet

and i think danny is quite near you.

that said i started turning with a drill attachment and for tiny jobs like this it isnt too bad - theres just not enough power in the drill for face plate work

and if the reason you dont want to commision someone like richard is financial - and you only want a couple , i'll do them for you F.o.C if you get stuck (the only thing being that i cant guarantee a quick turn round because i'm working this weekend)


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

Well I cut down some blanks and put a screw in and clamped the drill to my bench. Its really good fun, I can see why wizer likes it, instant creation. I've just done my first knob and its perfect in shape and lovely and smooth after sanding but it has a few little cracks in it. I think this may be cause I was to aggressive roughing it out. So the next ones I'm going to rough them out a little more before going for it. 

I think I could easily get addicted to this lark!


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Apr 2010)

Be careful it can be very addictive. As you say, instant gratification though that disappears when you get into heavier stuff. The cracks could be from over zealous sanding if they are small ones on the surface. 

Pete


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

Ok turn away now, horrific make shiftness is about to be shown:

The set up:






















That was the first prototype, heres the 2 finished ones:
















I am super happy how these came out. I couldn't have done a third one as the drill got worse towards the end. I was getting full length shavings curling off at one point with a very clean finish straight off the tool.

Some danish on:


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2010)

You did extremely well there, well done. There's a guy on YouTube who turns stuff this way. Whilst I was negative about the Axminster Drill thingy. It still might be better than this approach as you'll have a tail stock for support. But all in all, you got away with it


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

Thanks Wizey, Yes I think a tail stock type thing would have made a difference, as it was I had to make sure I worked very close to the chuck to minimize movement. I'm very happy with the result. Got them fitted now have a look in the other thread.


----------



## big soft moose (20 Apr 2010)

here you go chems

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/37-APTC-Woodworki ... 45f251751e

a gentle push onto the slope , and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

come over to the roundside, it is your destiny :lol:


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

Ahh no, I have a new tool buying philosophy, that one I would grow out of, when I do buy a lathe it will be huge and I'll be able to turn a massive table leg on it and all sorts!


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2010)

What. Like this:






:lol:


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

No no thats much to short, I want one like this!


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2010)

hehe, a copy attachment is on my list, a long way down, admittedly 

I can do 900mm between centres, but I'm mainly into faceplate stuff.


----------



## Chems (20 Apr 2010)

Is that what that router thing is? A copy attachment?


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Apr 2010)

The Vega part is the copier, you can get an attachment for it which carries the router for fluting, which is what he's doing there, by following the same template used to turn the part with a router you can create an even depth flute right down even a complicated turning.

Next time I'm in the US I'm getting the small Vega for my Jet, if only someone would import them here!

Aidan


----------



## wizer (21 Apr 2010)

They're getting ever more efficient and cost effective. You can do some lovely work with this kit. Not just spindles but faceplate work too.


----------

